# I want to make Ratatouille!



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2008)

This is my first time making Ratatouille and after much searching online for a recipe (non of my cookbooks have a recipe) I found this My NiÃ§oise Ratatouille, even if I come from Lorraine — Ma ratatouille niÃ§oise, mÃªme si je suis lorraine by La Tartine Gourmande

_ You need:_ 
2 medium sized zucchinis (11 oz)
 2 small eggplants (11 oz)
2 shallots
3 garlic cloves
1 lb + 2 to 4 oz tomatoes
1/2 yellow pepper
1/2 red pepper
1 Tbsp tarragon, chopped
1 Tbsp parsley, chopped
1 bay leaf
1 tsp fine sugar
 Olive oil
 Salt and pepper
 _Steps:_

Chop all vegetables in small cubes.
Chop the garlic and shallots thinly.
Heat 2 Tbsp olive oil in a thick-bottomed pot (Le Creuset style).
Add the zucchinis and eggplants and cook for 5 mns until softer. Set aside.
Heat 2 more Tbsp olive oil and then add the garlic, peppers and shallots. Cook for 3 to 4 mns, until softer.
Add the tomatoes and mix well. Cook for 5 mns before adding the zucchinis and eggplants again.
Season with salt and pepper.
Add the chopped herbs, the bay leaf and the tsp of sugar, and cook uncovered on low heat for 1 hour.
 *Note:* I usually sprinkle coarse salt on the eggplants placed in a sieve, and let them on the side like this for 30 mns minimum. It helps with their cooking. In French, this technique is called _dégorger les légumes_. (_légume_ = vegetable)


What do you think?  I really wanted to make a traditional Ratatouille, I was surprised at how many different recipes I found!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds good as is!! I like the idea of "sweating' the eggplant first too!! I always do that when I cook eggplant!

Oh "sweating" is Southern for the French term degorger les legumes!!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you Uncle B!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2008)

You are very Welcome!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 9, 2008)

That recipe sounds quite complicated and it doe's not hafto be. Here is a real simple one   Ratatouille Recipe Cuisine France: French Cooking Recipes


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 9, 2008)

I respectfully add that, after many many years of growing & cooking many different varieties of eggplant, that the old wive's tale of having to salt & sieve them is just that - an old wive's tale.  

A totally unnecessary procedure unless one has really old eggplant & thus wants to hide the flavor/bitterness.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Breezy, I was wondering about the eggplant part.  

JP, I'll check out that recipe, thanks for posting it!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 10, 2008)

I hadnt even heard of ratatouile until I saw the cartoon lol


----------



## redkitty (Feb 16, 2008)

I made the recipe I posted here and it is soooo tasty!  Even better the next day!  I'm just eating the last of it for dinner.  I liked the fresh tarragon vs basil which most recipes call for.  I will definitely be making this again!!


----------

